# Poor little Vols...



## Browning Slayer (Feb 23, 2016)

The coaches have their feelings hurt and think that an fair picture is being painted about their athletic department..

What a bunch of scumbag cry babies..

They allowed this behavior to go on!

http://espn.go.com/college-sports/s...ns-title-ix-lawsuit-sexual-assault-complaints


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2016)

This will get ugly before it is over.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 23, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> This will get ugly before it is over.



Hopefully very ugly. Daily volsux.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 23, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Hopefully very ugly. Daily volsux.



Death Penalty would be nice..


----------



## elfiii (Feb 23, 2016)

> Athletic department spokesman Ryan Robinson said this was the best day to bring all the coaches together and that *Hart was out of town.*



Brick by brick.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 24, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Brick by brick.......



let it burn. daily volsux.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> They allowed this behavior to go on!



And now it seems that the coaches ARE behind it!


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 26, 2016)

seems to me if Coach Jones really called his kid a "traitor" and condoned or tolerated an inside job beat down of one his his own kids, he would have to GO if they have any integrity at UT in the least. This would be big news around here, and heads would roll. I guess the vols are really desperate to win.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> seems to me if Coach Jones really called his kid a "traitor" and condoned or tolerated an inside job beat down of one his his own kids, he would have to GO if they have any integrity at UT in the least. This would be big news around here, and heads would roll. I guess the vols are really desperate to win.



And there is the "key" point!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 26, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> seems to me if Coach Jones really called his kid a "traitor" and condoned or tolerated an inside job beat down of one his his own kids, he would have to GO if they have any integrity at UT in the least. This would be big news around here, and heads would roll. I guess the vols are really desperate to win.



This^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 27, 2016)

This is mostly about money.  Half these girls didn't want prosecution, but now want in on the civil suite.... This will be settled and UT will be cleared


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 27, 2016)

settling also implies a degree of guilt.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 27, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> seems to me if Coach Jones really called his kid a "traitor" and condoned or tolerated an inside job beat down of one his his own kids, he would have to GO if they have any integrity at UT in the least. This would be big news around here, and heads would roll. I guess the vols are really desperate to win.



I doubt Jones allowed for that.  The kid got beat down because his girl lied when she got caught cheating she did cried wolf.  Instead of confronting the Accuser, he went straight to the cops and ruined a kids future.  As most guys on a team,  they have each other's back.  The team was upset,  confronted him and Maggitt busted his mouth. The rest of the team still upset said some mean things. I'm sure Butch probably said he should have handled it differently instead of drawing this kind of attention before getting the true facts. 

In other interviews multiple players have said,  he was around the team and not scared for his life.  Jones protected him and told everyone to stay away. 


Now you can say he did the right thing in reporting the accusations 

Or you can see why the players got mad,  as they, along with the staff have been working relentlessly at turning this program around.  Knowing what attention this would bring and ruining people's lives. 

Id bet the girl partied too hard,  did some things she regrets and panicked.

AJ was on his way to make millions,  a star on campus, respected by all for his off field charity/volunteer work.  Came back for his Sr year to help build a solid foundation.  I doubt he would have to rape a girl.  Sure it's possible,  but not fitting. 

Now it's turned into much more. Maybe something has happened, but the majority want money, others out to keep UT down, negative recruit,  even bringing Manning into this when his accuser had done it to multiple "A listers" and thrown out of court.

Recruiting is up,  wins are returning,  Manning won a SB and has said he wants to coach QBS at UT.  It's obvious to me 

I think if the accused is allowed to be publicly ridiculed, the accusers shouldn't be allowed to be private. Your supposed to be innocent until proven guilty, after all.

IF this does turn out to be true,  the accused needs maximum punishment. But until then,  people should not be so quick to judge.  Like UT or not,  these are people's lives,  reputation, freedom, and futures on the line.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 27, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> settling also implies a degree of guilt.



Call it what you want to,  but sometimes you have to do what's best, even if it's not for the best  public image. Id much rather go to court and the truth be told and the liars exposed. I don't think much will come of this.  But in the meantime, it's one big black eye on the University and will be used against us in a big way


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 27, 2016)

Not looking good for old red face Butch.  He may have to resign over this.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 27, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Not looking good for old red face Butch.  He may have to resign over this.



If this turns out to be true he needs to go to jail himself.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I doubt Jones allowed for that.  The kid got beat down because his girl lied when she got caught cheating she did cried wolf.  Instead of confronting the Accuser, he went straight to the cops and ruined a kids future.  As most guys on a team,  they have each other's back.  The team was upset,  confronted him and Maggitt busted his mouth. The rest of the team still upset said some mean things. I'm sure Butch probably said he should have handled it differently instead of drawing this kind of attention before getting the true facts.
> 
> In other interviews multiple players have said,  he was around the team and not scared for his life.  Jones protected him and told everyone to stay away.
> 
> ...



Buck you explained the situation well from the UT fan's angle, but a Coach calling his own player a "Traitor" is just simply nuts, reflecting very poorly on a crazy son of a gun coach.
They would burn down his house if he was a bad coach, instead, everyone is looking the other way.


----------



## Scott G (Feb 28, 2016)

Someone get Buck a new box of tin foil. I bet he's running pretty low at this point.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2016)

If this one is not paid off, which I think it will be, the penalty should be severe.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 29, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> If this one is not paid off, which I think it will be, the penalty should be severe.



I heard the $$$ is tight in the coffers as they are still paying CPF.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 29, 2016)

daily volsux


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 29, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Buck you explained the situation well from the UT fan's angle, but a Coach calling his own player a "Traitor" is just simply nuts, reflecting very poorly on a crazy son of a gun coach.
> They would burn down his house if he was a bad coach, instead, everyone is looking the other way.



I don't buy it just like most of this mess and Manning using PEDS when he didn't even play a snap and the trainer that accused him of tea bagging her, or the lady that slept with an Athlete that lost her job and now backs these 'victims' . UT is severely under attack here


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 29, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> If this one is not paid off, which I think it will be, the penalty should be severe.



What penalty? It's not an NCAA issue,  it's a civil suit. We're not going to be vacating wins, or bowl trips, or losing recruiting spots.

UT ain't going to pay off anyone, they want and should clear their names. They are not very worried and it has shown when Hart and others was not even at the first press conference about this.  People are reaching and everyone will be exposed


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What penalty? It's not an NCAA issue,  it's a civil suit. We're not going to be vacating wins, or bowl trips, or losing recruiting spots.





Heck, if they only took a couple of wins from UT you wouldn't have to worry about bowl trips! There's only been a couple in the last decade, right?

How many bowl wins does UT have in the last 10 years?


----------



## Scott G (Mar 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What penalty? It's not an NCAA issue,  it's a civil suit. We're not going to be vacating wins, or bowl trips, or losing recruiting spots.



By that logic, Penn State should have been a civil case as well. How'd that work out for them with the NCAA again?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> these are people's lives,  reputation, freedom, and futures on the line.



Funny how that must sound righteous to you, but I can tell you it means nothing to those of us that back teams on the other side of the tracks. 

I'd say multiple girls coming forward and a former lawyer from the school that used to see this mess on a consistent basis and is now prosecuting the case from a defense position doesn't lend a clue to the fact that this might, just might be a little more than rumors?

How sweet it is!!! (in my best Jackie Gleason voice)


----------



## elfiii (Mar 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> settling also implies a degree of guilt.



On it's surface perhaps but the reality is far different.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2016)

Don't know if any of this is true or not. But the UT people are crazy if they don't think this could land them in big trouble with the NCAA.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> On it's surface perhaps but the reality is far different.



Not if its the volsux or Semenoles


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Don't know if any of this is true or not. But the UT people are crazy if they don't think this could land them in big trouble with the NCAA.



This^^^^^


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Don't know if any of this is true or not. But the UT people are crazy if they don't think this could land them in big trouble with the NCAA.



I don't usually lump Vols as "crazy".. Delusional.. yeah... Down right dumb? Absolutely!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Not if its the volsux or Semenoles



Thug.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 1, 2016)

Attorneys for AJ Johnson and Michael Williams will be able to appeal the ruling preventing phone evidence from the two "victims" phones the today of the alleged rape. Defense attorneys think evidence on these phones that would show the victims intent that day was destroyed when the victims both "lost" their phones the day following the alleged attack.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Attorneys for AJ Johnson and Michael Williams will be able to appeal the ruling preventing phone evidence from the two "victims" phones the today of the alleged rape. Defense attorneys think evidence on these phones that would show the victims intent that day was destroyed when the victims both "lost" their phones the day following the alleged attack.



What about all of the other victims?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What about all of the other victims?



They are all not related to the football team. I believe only the two women in regards to Williams and Aj are football related but I havnt seen a breakdown of who the 8 woman are going after specifically. But as I know Aj and Williams are the only football players going to trial. If they are allowed to show phone evidence that the girls got threw out then Id guess the case gets thrown.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 1, 2016)

Some are going after basketball players also.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 1, 2016)

Also there are no "victims" just yet as nothing has been proven and in the end the university may be the "victim" having its name tarnished by the false allegations.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What about all of the other victims?



He's having issues distinguishing between a criminal action and a civil action, don't further confuse him with the hard questions. Given the nature of the case, it's amazing that any judge in 10UHC has a clue what the word "civil" means anyway.  This case isn't about a single rape case, it is about how the school chooses to bury them instead of investigate them and punish the guilty. 

Here's the hint that most of us get. It's called "plural".



			
				wvva article said:
			
		

> two weeks after a lawsuit alleged that the university mishandles sexual assault complaints against athletes.



http://www.wvva.com/story/31316694/tennessee-ad-dave-hart-stands-by-embattled-football-coach

Which implies multiple instances and a pattern of misconduct on the part of the entire school's administrative disciplinary policy. Just like the good defense attorney stated in her interview. 

This one's not about "just one case", is far from over and isn't going away. This one's a hot tater and the NCAA hasn't even gotten involved yet. It could go well beyond just the football program............


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 1, 2016)

I doubt the ncaa will get involved honestly. 

If someone takes the fall it will the AD Hart. He may take the fall even if nothing comes of any of this. Jones will keep his job unless Boyles has a recording of Jones telling him what he alleges he said otherwise its a he said he said thing and the school will take Jones side over Boyles all day long.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I doubt the ncaa will get involved honestly.
> 
> If someone takes the fall it will the AD Hart. He may take the fall even if nothing comes of any of this. Jones will keep his job unless Boyles has a recording of Jones telling him what he alleges he said otherwise its a he said he said thing and the school will take Jones side over Boyles all day long.



You do understand that this is a - 1) Title IX case, and 2) subsequently a "Federal suit", not some local Knoxville podunk kangaroo court.

Right??? 

And the NCAA isn't going to take a look?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> What about all of the other victims?



Point is all this is fishy and it's leaning more towards false allegations and showing someone is out to get us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Point is all this is fishy and it's leaning more towards false allegations and showing someone is out to get us.



That usually is the results of decades of treating women like third rate citizens and sex slaves. Eventually Knoxville is going to have to integrate into the 21st century.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 1, 2016)

Did the ncaa discipline fsu or Oklahoma or Baylor?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Did the ncaa discipline fsu or Oklahoma or Baylor?



Single incident cases settled out of court.

Tennessee has already settled multiple cases to prevent them from even going to Title IX action suits. Apparently they weren't intelligent enough to stipulate in the settlements that these cases be sealed and kept from any future Title IX proceedings were they to occur. 

A pattern of impropriety is a horrible thing to try and talk your way out of once you have the red stain from the cookie jar all over your hands. Just ask Penn State.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 1, 2016)

Still won't hit us with a ban or anything. All this will go away before August imo.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> All this will go away before August imo.



5 months from now? Doubt it. It will take that long for all the briefs to be filed.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Mar 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> 5 months from now? Doubt it. It will take that long for all the briefs to be filed.



Actually agree with Elfiii. Yota look how long AJ's has drug out


----------



## toyota4x4h (Mar 1, 2016)

Well let me say that a diff way..the current witch hunt will be gone by August lol. I know some of the legal stuff will go on for awhile.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Actually agree with Elfiii. Yota look how long AJ's has drug out



After briefs and motions comes discovery. That's an easy 6 months. This one may not settle before the start of the '17 season. It's going to be a steady drip, drip, drip.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2016)

elfiii said:


> After briefs and motions comes discovery. That's an easy 6 months. This one may not settle before the start of the '17 season. It's going to be a steady drip, drip, drip.



The Vols could buy a lot of good players for what this will cost them monetarily.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Point is all this is fishy and it's leaning more towards false allegations and showing someone is out to get us.



You sound like Rebel Yell excusing Jameis...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2016)

In the CPF days UT turned people in like a little spoiled school kid. They will prolly get off cause they are the NCAA's snitch.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 1, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> They are all not related to the football team.
> 
> Must be from out of state.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> toyota4x4h said:
> 
> 
> > They are all not related to the football team.
> ...



He meant the culture of rape and mistreatment of women exist in the Basketball program at UT also. But the NCAA won't be interested just because the entire Athletic Program is corrupt.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 1, 2016)

yep.


----------

